# +++Minecraft Plug-In Programmierer gesucht+++



## CreativeKind (14. Jun 2015)

Hallo,
ich bin seit Anfang Februar im Neuaufbau meines Minecraft Servers und brauche unbedingt zuverlässige Plug-In Programmierer die auch schwere Plug-Ins programmieren können.
Ich verlange nicht das alles in wenigen Stunden fertig sein muss, sondern gebe genug Zeit und möchte auch keine Hektik machen. 
Ich & das gesamte Server Team begrüßen gerne neue Mitglieder bzw. Vertrauens würdige Programmierer die Helfen würden  

MfG
CreatieKind


----------



## Henne079 (14. Jun 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe selber vieles anderes zu tun, als für andere noch größere Plugins zu programmieren.
Ich könnte dir allerdings erklären wie das genau funktioniert. Dazu sollten aber ein wenig Java-Kenntnisse vorhanden sein.

Gruß Henne


----------



## CreativeKind (14. Jun 2015)

Erfahrung habe ich nicht wirklich... Möchte aber Java gerne mal lernen.


----------



## Sogomn (17. Jun 2015)

Das gehört eher in "Jobangebote".


----------

